# Paddle



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 13, 2014)

For homecoming at school each class has to decorate a paddle for homecoming so being out of wood the class elected me to design it. While they were having fun and playing football I got to hone my burning skills for a couple hours. I had fun doing it though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 13, 2014)

Needs some holes in it to reduce air flow for a more spectacular paddling, Or are they not that kind of paddle?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 13, 2014)

I was thinking about the holes ... I don't think we're hitting people I think there just for the pep rally


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow....you look so young!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 13, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow....you look so young!



I'm only 13!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RJH (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks like you are the one that has game.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I'm only 13!



I would have never of guessed by the way you conduct yourself here. 

I thought you were an  like me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I would have never of guessed by the way you conduct yourself here.
> 
> I thought you were an  like me.



I've been keeping his secret for a long time lol. He had to have lied during registration for the COPPA laws. I guess to protect my hide I need to ban him. What say y'all?  

Nice paddle Cody. When I swing through there next time make sure to have it handy so I can use it on you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 14, 2014)

I think you should be me some FBE to make one! I'm gonna need a really big piece to make sure in case I mess up!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I would have never of guessed by the way you conduct yourself here.
> 
> I thought you were an  like me.



Not quite yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

